# Center Pin Reel



## robwilk (Mar 31, 2011)

One of my many hobbies is fishing I have been fishing for years now and about 18 months ago I started using a center pin reel instead of a fixed spool reel and I am hooked . I say once you have caught a good fish on a center pin you will never go back.
Since then I have bought two more center pins and am wanting more .
But looking at the reels I own I have set a goal of building my own in the future when my skills improve enough. I was just wondering if any body else has had a go at a center pin reel and if they would be willing to share some photos.
Thanks 

Rob......


----------



## robwilk (Apr 1, 2011)

I will accept that as a no  never mind. When i have a go i will share it with you all.

Thanks 
Rob......


----------



## BillC (Apr 1, 2011)

Rob,

 I hate to be such a DA, but what is a "center pin" reel? I have accumulated a mass of fishing gear over the years but I must admit; I don't think I have a 'center pin' reel.....

Photos - YES thank you!

BillC


----------



## dsquire (Apr 1, 2011)

Rob

I have done a fair bit of fishing in years past but I don't think a bamboo pole, cork and a fat juicy dew worm on the hook quiet qualifies as a center pin reel. Go ahead, make my day. Give me some edumacation on these new fangled fishing gadgets that make the fish jump into the frying pan.  :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## pete (Apr 1, 2011)

Rob,
At one time there was a Yahoo group that was formed just for people who built their own reels. I checked it a few years ago and there wasn't much posting going on. You might want to check if that group is still around as they had a lot of info in their files.

By centerpin, Do you mean like the old school type Hardy flyfishing reels? I've never built a complete reel but I did build a replacement drum for a 3.5"? Hardy reel.

Pete


----------



## Hilmar (Apr 1, 2011)

BillC

It is a wheel with a center pin.
Hilmar


----------



## hopeless (Apr 1, 2011)

I have used them quite a bit in my younger days and still prefer them for surf fishing. I still have a nice Alvey side cast and wouldn't part with it even though its a fibreglass body. I used to have an original Alvey from the 40-50's with its wooden body but somebody must have liked it more than me as it went missing on a fishing trip years ago. If you would like to see the reel in question just google Alvey reels
Pete


----------



## Maryak (Apr 1, 2011)

The only fishing pin I've ever used is the one on a mills bomb, (hand grenade), which is removed just before you throw it overboard. 

Amazing what's swimming around in what appears to be an empty ocean. Some of it is very good eating.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## robwilk (Apr 2, 2011)

OK here we are some photos of one of my center pin reels . I thought they were common across the pond but i am often wrong :shrug:
Purists among fishing tackle fans would argue that this is not a true center pin because the spool runs on bearings not on bushes but i don't buy into this theory.

















A good center pin runs for a long time with the smallest of spins also starts spinning with the slightest pressure this is for the purpose of water flow in the river freely pulling the line off the spool .
I thought making my own would be a nice project one day.

Not a bomb in sight. :big:

Thanks for looking.
Rob.......


----------



## BillC (Apr 2, 2011)

OK! Yes, I do have some *FLY FISHING REELS*. I believe I also have a set of plans to build one. I also have some of those that are powered to rewind with a long spiral spring. The spools are removable to change the type of *FLY LINE* that you may need for different fishing situations, so they come with at least two spools.

BillC


----------



## robwilk (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Bill you are on the right track here although here in the UK some of us use them for fishing the rivers as you would use a normal reel .These reels are different in shape and size and a bit more precisely made than a fly fishing reel as they run a lot smoother and more freely
Here is a video showing the main use for one . You rely on the water flow to pull the line off .
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xeu341ZW_Q[/ame]

Rob.....


----------



## robwilk (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a vid of a reel being made although it is a fly fishing reel and has a drag setting on it which my reels don't it gives us a clue how they are made.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN6UP5DFSdo&feature=related[/ame]

Rob......


----------



## BillC (Apr 2, 2011)

I may have a couple cheapy ones that came from that large Asian factory, but a few of the ones I have are quite precisely made. Either ratcheted or free spinning and are intended to allow the line to be pulled off by water current - as you explain. The size of the spool is large to make ample room for synthetic fly lines of different configurations that become quite bulky on a spool. The spool on these reels would hold a few thousand yards of mono-filament nylon fishing line if you filled it! You would drag the fish to death reeling it in and would need a few break times to reel it all in. I use mine for fly fishing and they actually fit a fly rod very nicely.

Never would have thought to use it with mono-filament....

Cheers,

BillC


----------



## dsquire (Apr 2, 2011)

Rob

Thanks for the pictures and the descriptions. Now I know what a center pin reel is. I guess that I have seen them before but nrver knew what they were called. As they say, you learn something new every day. Thanks. :bow: :bow:

Cheer 

Don


----------



## Maryak (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been thinking about this reel business, (worrisome huh), and it seems to me that any fishing reel should have its pin in the centre. Surely if it was an off centre pin, the reel would run eccentric. ???

Then again perhaps it's me whose eccentric, : or at least a complete ignoramus when it comes to recreational fishing tackle.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## shred (Apr 3, 2011)

I had to get out my "Mr Crabtree Goes Fishing" to sort out all this reel terminology ;D ;D


----------

